# Uds #4



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Just about finished up my fourth UDS. Have to install the handles and thermo. How about that color!!!?


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

What kind of paint did you use.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

bassmaster2004 said:


> What kind of paint did you use.


automotive urethane. Let over from a project I did years ago.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

What in the world is that?


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

UDS aka ugly drum smoker. Google it.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Is it high heat?


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

redspeck said:


> Is it high heat?


It's low and slow. Maintains 200* to 250* for several hours on 5 or 6 lbs of charcoal and some small pieces of wood for smoke. With 10# of charcoal I can cook a 12-14# brisket for 14 hours. They need very little attention, almost like using an oven.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

redspeck said:


> Is it high heat?


He may have been talking about the paint. Not sure though.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

fangard said:


> He may have been talking about the paint. Not sure though.


Didn't think about that! Its not "high heat" but holds up well. I have painted engines with the same stuff and it holds up very well.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Looks Good! Should've gone yellow and black Lobo colors.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Slimshady said:


> Looks Good! Should've gone yellow and black Lobo colors.


Thats what I'm thinking for the next one. I cook for the Varsity games, and thinking of making a Lobo colored one to raffle or auction off as a fund raiser for the program. You a Lobo?


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Not a Lobo. We visited my uncle (Arlee Whitley) often. Had a lot of fun back in the late 80's. Remember chasing a cute little girl who's parents had oil $ in town and running through the old abandoned hospital at night. Lots of good memories.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Slimshady said:


> Not a Lobo. We visited my uncle (Arlee Whitley) often. Had a lot of fun back in the late 80's. Remember chasing a cute little girl who's parents had oil $ in town and running through the old abandoned hospital at night. Lots of good memories.


I know the Whitleys, went to the same church for a time. Was the girl an Anderson????


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Yep!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Cool color! Mine works great. I love does things.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

redspeck said:


> Cool color! Mine works great. I love does things.


 Thanks redspeck. I love mine as well. I built a smoker from a propane tank after I had built my first UDS, but like the simplicity of the UDS so much I sold the smoker after just one burn.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Mine took a while to build. I had to burn off the paint, and last year there was a burn ban. So I had to wait to burn it off with a propane torch, but once I did. The smoking was on!


----------

